# $25 Prewar Lasalle



## dave the wave (Mar 18, 2016)

https://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/bik/5497459336.html


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 18, 2016)

Is this a joke ?


----------



## jkent (Mar 18, 2016)

It's not a prewar either.
jkent


----------



## Dave K (Mar 18, 2016)

Probably got the decimal point off by one digit


----------



## mrg (Mar 18, 2016)

Does look like it's all set up for a Whizzer motor.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 19, 2016)

sold.$25


----------



## olderthandirt (May 8, 2016)

snooze u loose but i really think one of you guys threw me under a bus ?


----------



## keith kodish (May 9, 2016)

S4 40's schwinn whizzer

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

